# How to reset service indicator in 2005 Audi TT 3.2



## graycat (Jun 11, 2006)

Greetings. 
The service indicator has started to come on in my 05 3.2 TT. I read somewhere that there is a way to turn it off. Any suggestions?? It's going by time since we barely drive the car 6000 miles a year. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

i've had the same question. i read some things about the clock reset and all that, but truthfully i think you need to have the code deleted.


----------



## TTkid12 (Oct 13, 2010)

*>>>>*

This is what I found, It worked on my 2000 but it may be different. worth a try though. 
Car Off 
Hold right button on instrument cluster 
Turn Key On 
Push left Button until it resets


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

TTkid12 said:


> This is what I found, It worked on my 2000 but it may be different. worth a try though.
> Car Off
> Hold right button on instrument cluster
> Turn Key On
> Push left Button until it resets


 i've got a 2002, i'll give this a try later and see if it work for me.


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

sorry this is not the same issue, but since we're kinda on the topic of clusters and lights.. can you change between metric and standard? my tt reads in kilometers/celcius.. couldn't find anything in the manual to change to mph/F. 

thanks, 
Scott


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

anyone help w my question above? :beer:


----------



## AudiMick (Sep 1, 2010)

Press and hold the recirc button and turn temp control clockwise. It only changes the climate control and the outside air temp. If your car's cluster is reading in km it's not a US car.


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

I purchased the reset tool from ebay. I was having issues with the airbag light and it worked great. It also says it will reset the different service notices. I have a 2004 3.2 and also don't drive it daily (now 29k.) I think the link is on my old posts under an "airbag" search. 

This and a Bentley manual are money well spent.


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks a lot AudiMick, I knew there was some simple fix.. vwvortex ftw


----------



## timmyc (May 1, 2003)

*reset*

I just tried the reset that was mentioned for a 2000TT and it worked on my 2004 225TT. Brilliant! Thanks.


----------



## TTkid12 (Oct 13, 2010)

GLad to help


----------

